# where to buy very small amounts of exotic wood?



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, all -

I'm contemplating a small project that will need a piece of some kind of exotic wood (haven't decided yet) that is about 1"x6"x12". My google searches haven't turned up a single source for wood in this size. Can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks.

mz


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Woodcraft or ebay perhaps.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Woodcraft definately


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe I'm going blind or senile, but I couldn't find anything on Woodcraft in those dimensions. I'll look again, though.

Thanks.

EDIT: I just realized that I left out a vital bit of information: I need a true 1" thick. 3/4" probably won't do it.

I'm willing to buy 2"x6"x12" or even a little bigger, if necessary.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Any idea what kind of wood your looking for?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It will help you if you have a species in mind…. Lots of wood on ebay.

http://crafts.shop.ebay.com/Lumber-/84011/i.html?_catref=1&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Wayne -

I'm making an ashtray holder. I want to stress that it's NOT an ashtray; it doesn't have to be burn-proof or anything. I'd like to make it out of a very dark wood, like African blackwood, since I think it'd make a nice contrast with the crystal ashtray I'm putting it in.

Maybe I could get away with 3/4" deep. I'll have to rout out about 1/2" to hold the ashtray, so that will only leave 1/4" underneath, but that's probably OK, right?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

on the west side 
try here

http://www.cookwoods.com/LumberPageMain.htm


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would guess it would be ok. Most of the blackwood I saw on the net was either knife scales or pen blanks.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

The only piece that WoodCraft might have would be in the Turning Blanks (12×12x3-ish).


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

This also sounds like the sort of project where you could easily get away with laminating the wood, especially if you go for something really dark and rich.


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Lis -

Not a bad idea, but lamination is out of my pay grade. I really just need a nice piece of 1×6x12…I'll keep looking online, I guess. Thanks…


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

sago90 on e-bay. great seller and great products, just what you want.


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Woodklutz: are you sure you spelled that correctly? I couldn't find a seller with that handle, except someone who was last active years ago.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

In that case, you may have luck here: http://www.woodworkerssource.com/lumber.html

I've ordered from them a handful of times and was happy. It's not going to be the cheapest deal around, but I thought I got a fair deal. I'm sure if you called you'd have better luck getting the particular width you want. The stuff I ordered previously from them was a true 4/4, which should be what you need.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Yes i second woodworkerssource. They also sell something they call sample size. Go on their website under hardwood. Its a standard size 1/2'' X 3'' X 6'' because people use that to collect samples for wood identification. It is also pretty good for making little boxes when you want to try some totally exotic wood without buying it by the board food.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Bell Forest Products - http://www.bellforestproducts.com/ - has 1×4x12 pieces of Gaboon Ebony available for $30.00 each - http://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-wood/gaboon-ebony/. They do have African Blackwood but nothing close to the dimensions you're looking for. Their selection of other exotics is not bad at all. I have an order with them for some East Indian Rosewood that should arrive this Thursday. If nothing else, it's fun site to peruse.

Edit: Initially gave the wrong link for the ebony - fixed it.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Check with Woodcraft again and ask if they would cut you a piece the size you need. I did and they obliged me although they charged a bit more but I didn't mind. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Many times it may be cheaper to buy some lumber and cut it to the shape and size you need…. Though blackwood is pretty stiff (price wise)


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone. The African blackwood was just the first really dark wood I came across. I'm more than open to suggestion.

The ashtray is a cut-crystal Waterford, so I think that a dark wood would show it off better. I'm currently not planning on doing anything too fancy to it…just rout a couple holes and finish it.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Woodworker's source is damned good, and I third it, but for THAT small, and that specific with the diomensions, I suggest Rockler. I needed a tiny piece of mahogany for a leg repair, and the piece I got was REALLY nice and EXACTLY that size. It was pricey, and solld per INCH, but it worked.

Here's where they have pieces precut in the sizes near what you were giving:
http://www.rockler.com/c/lumber-sold-in-pre-cut-lengths.cfm


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Try Southern Lumber www.southernlumber.com/ here in San Jose. They carry a really good selection of exotic wood.


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

To search for 1" net thickness, revise your search for rough lumber 4/4 or 5/4 thickness. You should be able to net 1" thickness from either if you plane it youself. Should be plenty of sources available.
Note, your only talking about a little over a 1/2 a board foot of lumber. Your search should be:
5/4 rough exotic lumber.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

There is a great place in Central CA - They have a web page here Forgotten Woods There is also several wood dealers that might have what your looking for…Bellforest is a good one. One of my favorite sources is Woodplanet as you can put up a Request for Quotation on any wood and quantity you desire….and suppliers will send you their prices….I got a great deal on Cocobolo this way.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

A full one by 6 by 12. This sounds like an opening for a fun LJ thing.. Anybody else willing to send MZ a chunk of something? I will-just shoot me your address in a PM.

I think he needs several options from which to choose.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Gilmers on Portland Oregon; they have everything, some in smallish pieces. Nice guys too. Gilmerwood.com, take a peek!


----------



## mark_stephens (Feb 25, 2009)

Curious. Why would gluing up to your thickness be "out of the pay grade?" You're talking about a very small amount of wood and woodworkers do glue ups all the time. Is it the time and effort that's a no-go?

Nevertheless, if glue up won't work, we (woodworkerssource.com) will sell a cut of a longer board off anything we have that's 5/4, 6/4 or 8/4 so you can get your full 1" thickness. If you just need 12" length, no problem.

Just for posterity, I'll say that finding a piece of African blackwood that's 6" wide is going to be - what's the word? - unusual. It's a small twisted tree and 6" widths in that is premium. For dark, look at wenge, shedua, ipe. For dark-ish [  ] maybe hook it up with mahogany, sapele, bubinga, rosewood, cocobolo, purple heart.

Hope it helps!


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input, Mark. What I'm anticipating is routing a cavity (actually 2) into the work. I want the inner faces to match the outer faces. One of these cavities will have a convex edge (if that's the right term) to it. To this neophyte, that sounds like fairly exacting work. It seems much easier just to start with a block and rout out the cavities.

And…I'm not married to the idea of blackwood. I'll take a closer look at the species you suggested. I'm open to anything specific you'd care to suggest, though I'm going to first look at what Lee has so generously sent me.


----------



## mark_stephens (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah I see now. I'm sure whatever Lee or others send you will be the best way to do it. Efficient and low cost!

Cheers,
Mark


----------

